# triple vs compact crank and other advice



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum and new to road biking. I bought a 2012 Trek 7.3 FX in April to get started with biking and became hooked. I am now ready to get a road bike as I am exceeding 20 mile rides and getting into group and charity rides. I have had my eye on the 2012 Trek Lexa SLX (similar to Trek 2.1) however; it is now sold out in my area of NJ. I recently attended a 2013 Trek demo and received a coupon for a a discount on a 2013 model. Naturally, I am interested in the 2013 Trek Lexa SLX because of my prior interest in that bike as well as the fact that it has an aluminum version of the new Domane frame. The rep from the Trek demo set me up with a high end model of the Domane and of course it was awesome but I asked to also do a short test ride on the Lexa and although heavier, it was still light and quick off of each pedal stoke. I find Trek bikes comfortable so I have been sticking with the brand. I also like the LBS I have been working with and want to stick with them. 

All that said...I am deciding between the 2013 Trek Lexa SLX and a 2012 Trek Madone 4.5 WSD. My question is...what are your thoughts on a Triple Crank? I ordered the '13 Lexa SLX in Compact as it seems to be the standard and more simplified for road biking but the new bike has not come in yet. In the meantime, I noticed that they have a '12 Madone 4.5 on sale for $2,0000 (The Lexa SLX would be $1,500 w/ discount) but the Madone is only available in my size in a triple crank. I live in a VERY hilly area and currently use a triple 8-speed so a compact w/ 20 speeds would not be much different however; due to all of the hills, I wonder if a triple would not be a bad idea....thought...is a triple really not a good idea on road bikes? Lastly, I am 5'3, 115 lbs and Trek rep sized me as 50cm on WSD but said, "You have short legs and a longer torso." Should I be looking into to mens/unisex bikes as well due to leg length or are WSD still a good idea bc of the brake lever reach etc on the handlebars? The rep and LBS seem to point me in the direction of WSD but I just want to make sure I'm not limiting myself. Thanks in advance for your help - sry for the lengthy post


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: the geo differences between WSD and standard; as samplings I looked at the 50cm Lexa and compared it to a 50cm 4.5. The similarities in geo far outweighed the differences (and even those were minor), but the saddle and bars do differ slightly.

Since (generally speaking) your proportions don't match WSD's main target group (long legs/ short torso), I suggest trying a standard version (preferably back to back with a WSD) and deciding from there. Reach shouldn't be a major concern, because there are shims available to adjust for that.

Re: gearing and the triple versus compact question, I checked the 7.3 FX and (assuming I got the model right) it has a 48/36/26T triple and an 11-32 cassette - pretty low gearing by most any standard. My advice is to think about the lowest gear combo you use and if it ends up being the inner chainring (front) and larger cog at the rear, go with a triple. I actually think that's your safest bet, given you're in a hilly area. 

HTH...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I got my nicer road bike before I knew that triples aren't cool. Which is their main disadvantage.

That granny ring is my secret weapon when I need it. I live in a hilly area too, so it's not terribly uncommon. When I need it, I like it a lot.  When I don't, it's really not hurting anything.

Compacts aren't geared that much taller than standard triples, although they're geared a lot taller than what you've got. If you got a standard triple and it didn't give you enough low gears, even with a MTB cassette, you could still go a bit lower.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

PJ: She's getting the Madone with the triple crank. The 2012 Trek Madone 4.5 WSD seems to come with a 50/39/30 crankset, and 12-30 cassette, IF that's the case (make sure you ask), you should be good to go.

With the lowest gearing combination you (30/30) you could easily do 3-6 MPH, pedaling at 50-80 RPM. If you climb the toughest hill in your area that speed, or faster, you're good to go. In the highest gear combination 50/12 you could achieve 35-40 MPH pedaling at 100-120 RPM.


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

It doesn't sound like you will be riding laden with panniers so I would not go with the triple... but that's just me. Triple cranks, IMHO, make things needlessly complicated as far as the drive train goes on most road bikes. Personally I'd not consider a triple on anything except for a touring bike or a cargo rig. In the end it all depends on how you ride. If for training, go with double and ten speed, if training or improving fitness while you ride is not a concern then I can see a use for the triple for you. 

As for the rear cogset, 11-32 is good, 11-34 is even better in very hilly terrain. I live in a very hilly area as well and have a 11-34 on my training bike(2x10speed). Even though I haven't gone past 34x26t yet, it's good to know I have 34 for when I'm out of power. I'd ask the shop if they would swap parts out.

My two cents.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

SFTifoso said:


> PJ: She's getting the Madone with the triple crank.


That's not the way I read it. The OP stated:
_I am deciding between the 2013 Trek Lexa SLX and a 2012 Trek Madone 4.5 WSD. My question is...what are your thoughts on a Triple Crank? I ordered the '13 Lexa SLX in Compact as it seems to be the standard and more simplified for road biking but the new bike has not come in yet. In the meantime, I noticed that they have a '12 Madone 4.5 on sale for $2,0000 (The Lexa SLX would be $1,500 w/ discount) but the Madone is only available in my size in a triple crank_...

So, she ordered the Lexa w/ compact crankset but now has the option of going with a NOS 2012 Madone 4.5 equipped with a triple, thus her question re: gearing.

FWIW, the Lexa is available in either compact or triple.


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

I also live in a hilly area and have the Lexa S with a compact 50/34 and a 11-28 cassette. I wished I had gotten a triple for some of the hills. I've thought about getting another rear cog to help with some hills for $100 (cog and labor). Then again what hasn't killed me has only made me stronger. I rode a triple 50/39/30 the other night and climbed some short, steep hills in the middle chainring just fine. In the moment, I had forgotten that there was a smaller one that I would have make it easier. Not sure if my fitness would have improved slower over the summer if I had a triple. But, it would have been very helpful and more enjoyable if I had a triple and more lower gears on long hill climbs. 

BTW, I'm 5'3" and weigh 118 pounds. I am not sure what they measured my inseam. A quick measurement I took was 29 inches. Not sure if I measured correctly. I was sized for a 47 Lexa. Try out the unisex frames and the women's frames before you decide to buy. 

Have fun!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I got my nicer road bike before I knew that triples aren't cool. Which is their main disadvantage.
> 
> That granny ring is my secret weapon when I need it. I live in a hilly area too, so it's not terribly uncommon. When I need it, I like it a lot.  When I don't, it's really not hurting anything.
> 
> Compacts aren't geared that much taller than standard triples, although they're geared a lot taller than what you've got. If you got a standard triple and it didn't give you enough low gears, even with a MTB cassette, you could still go a bit lower.


I agree with this. I kind of miss the triple from my old Wally World bike sometimes. I went to compact when I got a real road bike and honestly it is always enough but sometimes barely. There is something nice about having a cushion.

Another thing about a triple that is nice, is the middle ring. You can stay in that in many more circumstances than you do in either the large or the small in a compact. So despite having more gears you seem to switch less. OTOH, and maybe it was the quality, the triple never shifted all that great.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much for taking the time to offer your advice! I agree with what some of you said regarding a triple being a "nice cushion to have." The last thing I want is to feel stuck on a hill with no easier option. I was really torn but luckily my bike arrived at the shop today and I went for the ultimate test ride, in my opinion. There is a well known beast like hill near the shop that I took it up and my legs felt absolutely fine with the compact crank (probably bc I have been pushing a 25lb hybrid up these types of hills for the last few months haha!) The shop did a fitting and it looks like I am just petite all around and the women specific design for Trek def fits well! I took a 50cm and it felt great! I can't get over how light this bike feels and it doesn't even have a full carbon frame. Also, to help make my decision...the Madone isn't in stock at the shop and since it is a 2012, I would have to commit to buying it in order for them to order it through Trek. Whereas, the 2013 Lexa is new and will sell if I didn't end up buying it so I put down a refundable deposit. Anyway...like some of you mentioned, I like the simplicity of the compact and am pleased with my decision. I'm going back tomorrow to purchase the Lexa and get set up with saddle/pedals etc. Yay! Can't wait to use this bike for my MS chartiy ride this Sunday


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

That's a pretty big equipment change to do before a big event. Unless you're feeling really comfortable with the setup and function of the new bike, you might be better off sticking with the one you've been riding. Sometimes "different" is enough worse that nothing else really matters.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Make sure your position on the new bike is like the old one, and you should be good to go on Sunday. And congratulations!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I personally wouldn't be taking an unknown bike great distances without having field tested it at shorter distances first. 

As for the triple, I see little reasons to get a triple over a compact with a moderate range cassette in back. Unless you're going through big mountains and/or lugging camping gear, I don't see much of a point in that low of gearing.


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

Congrats on getting a bike! Are you doing the entire MS ride? Give an update after the ride and tell me how it went. I'm planning on doing the 100 mile option.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

I hear what you guys are saying about the new bike being a challenge on a long ride without getting used to it and your point is well taken. However, there is no way in hell I will survive this ride on a hybrid! On the positive side, at least 30% of the route consists of roads a frequently ride on and am familiar with which I think will help. Also, there are vehicles with gear/refreshments and repairs or whatever you need during the ride as well as rest stops. I am riding with my friend who is an experienced road biker as well.I will take the bike out for 2 short rides Fri and Sat to get used to hills and turns etc. 

Lanna, that is awesome! Good luck and have fun! I'll let you know how the ride is


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What have you ridden for rides this long in the past?

For me, it's partly about whether or not the bike survives. I like to get in at least one mellow ride on my own to make sure that everything that works on a stand also works when I'm riding the bike.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> I hear what you guys are saying about the new bike being a challenge on a long ride without getting used to it and your point is well taken. However, there is no way in hell I will survive this ride on a hybrid! On the positive side, at least 30% of the route consists of roads a frequently ride on and am familiar with which I think will help. Also, there are vehicles with gear/refreshments and repairs or whatever you need during the ride as well as rest stops. I am riding with my friend who is an experienced road biker as well.I will take the bike out for 2 short rides Fri and Sat to get used to hills and turns etc.
> 
> Lanna, that is awesome! Good luck and have fun! I'll let you know how the ride is


The MS rises are extremely well done. I have done the city to shore the last few years here in Nj. 

That's a fairly easy ride but i can't speak for all of them. Pace yourself. Spin a low gear and save your legs. Take the stops bit not for too long. You will be fine and have a great sense of accomplishment.


----------



## veloduffer (Aug 26, 2004)

J9L said:


> I hear what you guys are saying about the new bike being a challenge on a long ride without getting used to it and your point is well taken. However, there is no way in hell I will survive this ride on a hybrid! On the positive side, at least 30% of the route consists of roads a frequently ride on and am familiar with which I think will help. Also, there are vehicles with gear/refreshments and repairs or whatever you need during the ride as well as rest stops. I am riding with my friend who is an experienced road biker as well.I will take the bike out for 2 short rides Fri and Sat to get used to hills and turns etc.


Congrats on the new bike. One piece of advice for long rides is to ride at your own pace on the hills - don't try to keep up with your friends if they're faster. They'll wait up for you at the top. Most riders can ride flat sections forever but the hills take their toll on your endurance, which obviously affects you near the last 1/3 of the ride.

Oh, and because it is cool out, don't forget to drink fluids regularly. Try to finish a bottle per hour to ensure you don't dehydrate and prevent leg cramps.

And most of all, have fun!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

demonrider said:


> It doesn't sound like you will be riding laden with panniers so I would not go with the triple... but that's just me. Triple cranks, IMHO, make things needlessly complicated as far as the drive train goes on most road bikes. Personally I'd not consider a triple on anything except for a touring bike or a cargo rig.


They are also good for people who occasionally do ride mountains, but mostly don't. Flatlanders, who might do a couple hundred feet of vertical at home, but face thousands of feet of vertical on vacation (with less O2 as well).


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

I went out for a short 15 mile ride on my new bike today and wow....i have been missing out! This was a route i took my hybrid on often and i would feel quite tired midway and dread some hills..well not now. This bike flies....and the new isospeed for the trek domane frame is used on this bike but in aluminum and it soaks up bumps along with the carbon fork. The 105 shifts nicely and overall...such a smooth ride. The compact seemed to be perfect for me. Im excited to hear about its reviews as it begins to be more widely released. The ride is comfy and all i kept thinking was how hard i worked on these routes and the exertion i used as compared to this ride...i feel confident about taking this bike out for the ride on Sunday and im so excited!... ￼ Below is a pic from after my ride today! As you can see...im not ready for clipless pedals yet...maybe next spring.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Very pretty, and the bike is nice too!! :wink5:

Seriously, congrats and good luck on Sunday's ride. Update us with your impressions.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Pretty great. 
When you do go clipless you will be amazed by the increased comfort and efficiency. 
Good luck!


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks!!!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

J9L said:


> I went out for a short 15 mile ride on my new bike today and wow....i have been missing out! This was a route i took my hybrid on often and i would feel quite tired midway and dread some hills..well not now. This bike flies....and the new isospeed for the trek domane frame is used on this bike but in aluminum and it soaks up bumps along with the carbon fork. The 105 shifts nicely and overall...such a smooth ride. The compact seemed to be perfect for me. Im excited to hear about its reviews as it begins to be more widely released. The ride is comfy and all i kept thinking was how hard i worked on these routes and the exertion i used as compared to this ride...i feel confident about taking this bike out for the ride on Sunday and im so excited!... ￼ Below is a pic from after my ride today! As you can see...im not ready for clipless pedals yet...maybe next spring.


Great job. I remember the first time on my road bike going up a hill I barely made before. Great feeling. Enjoy your ride tomorrow. Enjoy the accomplishment both for the biking and the charity. 

Then go out and tackle even bigger hills that you are now capable of.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase.

I'd agree that clipless will be the way to go. I'd also suggest a decent bike computer with cadence and maybe heart rate. With that, I'd recommend learning to spin at good cadence. At some point if you're riding lots of miles, a full bike fit might be in order. There's a lot of comfort and efficiency to be gained.

Edit: just noticed your weight. On a road bike, you should be fine with a compact. A triple would be overkill and added weight.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Screw the idea that triples aren't cool. I run Shimano Dura Ace 7803 triple on two of my steeds I dare any Ultegra rider to talk down on it. Most riders seem to have mixed reactions when they see a Dura Ace triple. Sort of " Really? A triple?" mixed with "Oh! you're riding Dura Ace." Triples do have advantages. You will never need to wish for a gear with a triple. Standard doubles oftentimes don't have low enough gearing and the top end on a compact is lacking. You're not any less of a man for riding a triple. I used to think doubles or nothing. Triples are actually quite nice thank you and shifting is excellent. I keep hearing it isn't as precise as a double but mine shift without any delays. Our road bike culture is obsessed with the latest fads. If the pros started riding a new type of triple, the masses would flock to it. The pros are paid to sell us crap and we buy into it. A lot of the same stuff people talk trash on today was the stuff they praised years ago. The current Dura Ace Di2 is already getting some sh*t talking done on it and it will grow in the next year or two.


----------



## redvving19 (Sep 22, 2012)

having just gone from an old triple to a compact, I can say I dont miss the triple one bit.

SRAM is pushing the development of wifli for people who feel the typical compact isnt enough


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

terbennett said:


> Standard doubles oftentimes don't have low enough gearing and the top end on a compact is lacking.


If you're needing a 30x30 to climb, you're not going to really need a 53x11. Only if you take it gingerly up hills and mash on the descents is a 50x11-12 not enough.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> If you're needing a 30x30 to climb, you're not going to really need a 53x11. Only if you take it gingerly up hills and mash on the descents is a 50x11-12 not enough.


Could not disagree more. What goes up must cone down. I have a compact because I care more about climbing and am ok with coasting downhill at 45. But if you really climb up you should ve able to really descend. And if you do not want to spin out.


----------



## Lanna (May 27, 2012)

J9L said:


> I went out for a short 15 mile ride on my new bike today and wow....i have been missing out! This was a route i took my hybrid on often and i would feel quite tired midway and dread some hills..well not now. This bike flies....and the new isospeed for the trek domane frame is used on this bike but in aluminum and it soaks up bumps along with the carbon fork. The 105 shifts nicely and overall...such a smooth ride. The compact seemed to be perfect for me. Im excited to hear about its reviews as it begins to be more widely released. The ride is comfy and all i kept thinking was how hard i worked on these routes and the exertion i used as compared to this ride...i feel confident about taking this bike out for the ride on Sunday and im so excited!... ￼ Below is a pic from after my ride today! As you can see...im not ready for clipless pedals yet...maybe next spring.


Beautiful picture of you and your bike. I am so happy that you're happy with her. 

I totally understand about wanting to ride the Lexa instead of the hybrid for the MS ride.
Although not as a drastic change as yours, I broke down and switched saddles on Friday. Went from Bontrager stock saddle to WTB Diva and then to the Selle Italia gel flow. There was no way I could make it without blood, sweat and tears if I didn't make the switch. Took a 3 hour ride today on the new saddle and what a difference. I never once noticed it was there. Taking a longer ride tomorrow to get more saddle time. Then I've gotta try and take it easy before next weekend. 

Have a great ride on Sunday!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

redvving19 said:


> SRAM is pushing the development of wifli for people who feel the typical compact isnt enough


wifli is nothing more than SRAM marketing hype. It 's a mid-cage RD with a 32T max cog capacity - same as Shimano offers on Tiagra, 105....


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

NJBiker72 said:


> Could not disagree more. What goes up must cone down. I have a compact because I care more about climbing and am ok with coasting downhill at 45. But if you really climb up you should ve able to really descend. And if you do not want to spin out.


You can disagree with me if you want, but if I'm spinning up a climb in a 34x23 and you're in a 30x25. Is a 53x11 vs. a 50x11 is going to be the difference of catching me?


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done on your new bike ... 

When I move from my hybrid to a road bike, I was a bit concerned that I am moving to a compact double 50/34 chainring. But once I had it, it was lighter and as I was already lugging my hybrid around, gearing was fine. I am using a 11-28. You are are not new to cycling and so will accomodate the double easier than a new rider. The Lexa also comes in a 12-30 and so you will have some reserve in gearing. Nothing better than to have a peace of mind when you are struggling up that hill.

When you do decide to go clipless, it will feel magical. Better pedaling motion as you are only concerned with spinning the crank and not just 'pushing' down on the pedal. It will take sometime to get used to it. Do go out on short rides just specifically to get used to the pedals, uncliping both feet, coasting and stopping along the way, then continue, clip-in then repeat; better to do that than to go out on a ride and having to tell yourself to unclip when you get to a junction.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CycoBob said:


> Some compactsd offer lower gearing than some triples! My triple's lowest combo is 30/25. *I've seen compacts with 34/32s....*.


... and I've seen triples running 30/30's. Going to a GS RD cage allows for a larger front chainwheel tooth difference, giving the triple the edge on lower lows.

Compacts are, by their very nature, compromises. Marketed on the premise that they're lighter (literally true, but to all but the pro's, irrelevant), and mechanically simpler (again literally true, but IME easily overcome by any competent wrench).

That's not to say compacts (or mid-compacts) don't serve a purpose for some, but as has been demonstrated with the back and forth above, rider fitness, terrain (including ALL of the types of terrain the rider will see), and riding styles (mainly, how tight the rider likes the front gearing) enter into the equation.

Bottom line (IMO), barring riding in the flat lands, if a recreational cyclist wants to minimize the compromises and provide themselves with a buffer (on lows), it's hard to argue against a triple.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

spade2you said:


> You can disagree with me if you want, but if I'm spinning up a climb in a 34x23 and you're in a 30x25. Is a 53x11 vs. a 50x11 is going to be the difference of catching me?


Probably not. The difference is always the motor, but a little extra can help.

Personally had my shop put a compact on my bike over the mid compact that was stock because I would rather have the help going up. I'm ok with 40-45 mph downhill.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

CycoBob said:


> I agree 100%.
> 
> I just find it ironic that some compacts offer lower gearing than my triple, when low gearing is supposed to be the very advantage for which triples exist.


I understand your point, but triples offer more advantages than just a (supposedly) lower low. They also offer tighter front gearing along with more intermediate options. I think a cyclist that's more of a 'rhythm rider' (meaning, keeping a smooth pedal stroke and relatively high cadence) appreciates that setup. 

Re: your point about compacts and lower gearing, the problem with compacts mated to wide geared cassettes (one maker calls them MegaRange) is that since they provide lower lows while still maintaining sufficiently high top gears, a spread is created between jumps - the result being most shifts to the inner/ outer ring requiring several shifts at the rear. Conversely, staying in a chainring and shifting up/ down at the rear oftentimes results in a similar scenario - an 'appreciable' change in cadence. 

There are compromises with most any option, but (IMO) triples require the least - assuming someone can live with the aforementioned weight/ complexity 'issues'.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Cyco - nobody's holding a gun to your head and making you stick with whatever gearing you have on your crank. With proper gear selection, you can get all of your cogs into a useful range, including the 11 and 12. My mountain bike has a 44/32/22 selection, for example. While that's not possible with a road crank, you can put any crank that fits your bottom bracket shell on your bike; with a three-piece crank, you don't even have to screw up your Q factor to do it.

I had a commuter with a compact double and a six-speed freewheel. When it came to me, it had a 52 and a 42, or maybe a 40. It was way high for what I wanted from it. The best I could do on a freewheel was 14-28. When I signed up for another quarter at a school with a shortish (by miles) 300' climb as part of the commute, I decided to get some more comfortable gearing. 48/34 was a lot nicer, and I used all my cogs. On my nicer bike, I do use the 50/12 on occasion, but doubt I'd have any use for 53/11, and didn't use 52/12, so I switched to a 50 when I wore out the chainrings.

With a compact triple, you can go as low as 44/34/24. A 130/74 triple still lets you go to a 24t smallest ring, but I think the shift would be pretty huge.

The point being that chainrings are available every two teeth, and there's a very good selection of some of the more common sizes. The popularity of cyclocross means that includes 46t outers, which are pretty nice for a road bike that's not sprinted.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Cyco - nobody's holding a gun to your head and making you stick with whatever gearing you have on your crank. With proper gear selection, you can get all of your cogs into a useful range, including the 11 and 12. My mountain bike has a 44/32/22 selection, for example. While that's not possible with a road crank, you can put any crank that fits your bottom bracket shell on your bike; with a three-piece crank, you don't even have to screw up your Q factor to do it.
> 
> I had a commuter with a compact double and a six-speed freewheel. When it came to me, it had a 52 and a 42, or maybe a 40. It was way high for what I wanted from it. The best I could do on a freewheel was 14-28. When I signed up for another quarter at a school with a shortish (by miles) 300' climb as part of the commute, I decided to get some more comfortable gearing. 48/34 was a lot nicer, and I used all my cogs. On my nicer bike, I do use the 50/12 on occasion, but doubt I'd have any use for 53/11, and didn't use 52/12, so I switched to a 50 when I wore out the chainrings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 

I think I'll just try the 12-28 cassette- that should be enough for me- as I am getting stronger.....it'll give me that little extra cushion when I'm tired, or on the biggest hills- and as I progress, I imagine I'll use some of the smaller cogs more. But it's nice to know that more options exist should I need them.


----------

